# Breathing Fire



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did this one several nights ago so I figured I might as well post it. Match lighting never gets old to me. Did this one with a blowgun in low light. I could barely make out the match. Shots # 3 and # 4 were nice hits then #5 lit it up. Thanks for watching


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sooo ... confess ... you were raised on the banks of the Amazon by a remote tribe of natives!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Love that blowpipe...great shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Speechless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Simply awesome shooting . im getting mblowgun out now .


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you use your BG for any hunting? Just curious. I've watched videos of duck hunting using BGs. BGs are definitely used in our own Amazonas region.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome shooting as you always do my friend....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Susi said:


> Do you use your BG for any hunting? Just curious. I've watched videos of duck hunting using BGs. BGs are definitely used in our own Amazonas region.


Just targeting at the moment. This particular one with the spear head darts works well for small game with a precise shot.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Treefork you're crazy! (in a positive way) 

Your shooting is incredible, I watch some of your videos on youtube and all I can say is Woooow! :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Give it a shot. If you like slingshots you will also appreciate blowguns. Simple ,effective and accurate. What else can you ask for ? Come join the the http://blowgunforum.com/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOMENESS!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dang, Marty! That's too cool! But now I want a blowgun. What a fantastic group of shots! Thanks for the vid....


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot TF, very impressive when the flame appears in the dark!


----------

